

NSA Hearing: European Parliament 5 Sept 2013 (full) - frenger
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cu6accTBjfs

======
frenger
Lengthy but worth a listen.

Testimony from Jaques Follorou (Le Monde), Jacob Appelbaum, Alan Rusbridger
(The Guardian), Carlos Coelho MEP, Gerhard Schmid ex-MEP & Duncan Campbell.

There's a key speech here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cu6accTBjfs&t=2h23m1s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cu6accTBjfs&t=2h23m1s)

------
frenger
Further discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6393878](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6393878)
(from an earlier post, doh)

